# My Lawn is Two Face! Help! Bermuda



## willcb314 (Dec 18, 2021)

For some reason, the left side of the yard is struggling. This was planted as sod in March 2020 and was gorgeous until army worms came. The rest of my yard recovered well. Any thoughts? The soil on the left side seems more compact and doesn't retain moisture. It's leaf is a light yellow. I have tried pushing it at the end of summer with green shocker but no help. Anyone have thoughts? Located in GA.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Love the mickey mouse and obvious finger pointing for clarity. 

Could be tree roots outcompeting for water and nutrients and also seems like a steep slope going east where that side of the yard can't retain moisture during rain/irrigation. If you suspect compaction, i would pull cores from both sides and compare soil profile. Can also go further by then filling it with water and time the absorption rate.


----------



## willcb314 (Dec 18, 2021)

Good advice. I'll try that. I did core aerate back in May and this lighter color grass did not aerate as well since the soil was harder. I was thinking about some kind of hydrotain or liquid aerator to apply to the area. Thoughts?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Welcome to TLF!!

I agree with what @Bombers said as I think the lawn is competing with the tree for water and the slope doesn't help much either. I think it's also the fact that it's somewhat new so the roots may still be shallow and the Army worms I'm sure didn't help the situation any. I'm also concerned about the amount of shade that tree may project on the lawn. I do think a annual aeration in Spring would go a long way to help water penetrate that area and you may want to look into some kind of Wetting Agent as that may help also.


----------



## HarryZoysia (Aug 27, 2019)

It looks to me like when the lot was backfilled up to the driveway they used a different soil. It's hard to tell from the pic.
The line is awfully straight and seems to continue under the pavers. Almost looks like they feathered out the fill along that line


----------



## willcb314 (Dec 18, 2021)

This was around May/June. Man I use to cut this with a manual reel and it was beautiful and thick.


----------



## willcb314 (Dec 18, 2021)

The lot was cleared of more trees during renovations and the lots was half a$$ graded and filled. Maybe that has something to do with it. Anyone have suggestions for a liquid aeration product or something where the soil will pull water in deeper into the roots. My yard seems to keep a moist soil beneath the grass except for the portion that is lighter shade under the trees in pictures


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

I would wager it has something to do with the weather since it just showed up. The mild temps and frost here has left me with a semi dormant lawn. My front yard is mostly dormant and the back yard (more frost protected) is a nice green. Your dormant area could be more hydrophobic and retain fewer nutirents making it more susceptible to stress such as frost.

I wouldn't be concerned because the frost will eventually win over the balance of the yard. Now if it's an issue in the spring/summer then you can use hydratain or similar product or better yet physically aerate the area more frequently.

Merry XMas!


----------



## willcb314 (Dec 18, 2021)

Merry Christmas! I think I am going to apply some Simple Lawn soil conditioner here soon. In the spring I'm going to get the yard top dressed and aerated by a local vendor. Anyone recommend throwing out some seed to thicken up the yard in spring. The current turf if tiftuf.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

willcb314 said:


> Merry Christmas! I think I am going to apply some Simple Lawn soil conditioner here soon. In the spring I'm going to get the yard top dressed and aerated by a local vendor. Anyone recommend throwing out some seed to thicken up the yard in spring. The current turf if tiftuf.


I believe tiftuf is sterile so to match it you would have to apply sod. I do not recommend bermuda seed as it would be a different cultivar (different appearance etc). Try to keep the shade to a minimum. Raise the canopy on your trees as high as possible without looking ridiculous.


----------



## willcb314 (Dec 18, 2021)

The trees are old pine trees between 50-75 feet high. I don't think shade is the number one problem considering when the sod was planted it did great for a good amount of time. Will another Bermuda variety make it look bad being mixed in?


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

willcb314 said:


> The trees are old pine trees between 50-75 feet high. I don't think shade is the number one problem considering when the sod was planted it did great for a good amount of time. Will another Bermuda variety make it look bad being mixed in?


I had tiftuf sod put down in a shaded spot in my lawn. It is more shade tolerant than the tifway that was there. I notice the difference where they come together but I am not sure anyone else does. I think you would have to seed with common bermuda. What is your objective with throwing seed down?


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Went back and reread your previous post. If you want to thicken up your lawn I would probably remove the pines so the turf is not competing for full sun and nutrients. A plant growth regulator (pgr) will help thicken your turf. If you haven't done a soil test I recommend doing one now to determine what nutrient plan is needed in the spring.


----------



## willcb314 (Dec 18, 2021)

The grass is doing well around one of the single pines in the yard. There's that is struggling does have 3 that are probably competing for the water and nutrients. This really happened after my army work invasion this year. Thankfully I stopped them before they kept going. I just ordered a soil test from UGA. Will probably send in this week. I have two so I may hit the bad and good spots in front yard. I put down pgR Last season once and we didn't notice a difference honestly besides the slower growth. I started cutting with a rotary layer in the season. I am looking for a motorized reel for the upcoming season.


----------

